# Cowboy Bebop spaceship



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I see this cartoon every saturday night and I once saw a drawing of it, and now I thing that I might like to build one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is the shows sceen as ot come on.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Starlord,

There is a kit available of it. It's the Swordfish, from Cowboy Bebop. If it's currently available, Hobbylink Japan should carry it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, still available!

http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN77174

Sadly, the other two craft were part of Bandai's 'EX' limited production line, and they never did a plastic kit of the Bebop itself, which I think would have been really neat. Bandai sometimes makes some odd choices. 

Hammerhead: (huh, they don't even have the discontinued listing for this)

Redtail: http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN907589


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I've heard of Cowboy Bebop, but have never seen it. Those vehicles look very cool though--especially the Swordfish!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The show is outstanding. It's got everything - action, humor, drama, detective stories, dogfights in space, buddy-cop stories, heist capers, pretty stories, gross stories, a wicked ALIEN spoof, you name it. Plus, the most awesome jazz soundtrack ever written by a little Japanese lady. Go buy it, right now!


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I checked the web sites out, the 1st one I could not fine it, but I was unable to view all the pages. the 2nd one I've never seen it, but I did ook mark the two sites.

On about the 3rd page of the 1st site, I found this: Revell 1/72 Arado ar.555 aircraft some kind of bomber only I've never seen that one.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I remember the Cartoon Network used to run the show in their nighttime Adult Swim programming block, but I’ve never watched it. Where did the name Cowboy Bebop come from? It sounds like they picked a couple of American-sounding words at random.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scotpens said:


> I remember the Cartoon Network used to run the show in their nighttime Adult Swim programming block, but I’ve never watched it. Where did the name Cowboy Bebop come from? It sounds like they picked a couple of American-sounding words at random.


Yes. 

That does happen all the time, actually, but in this case it was meant to sort of refer to both bounty hunters (the cowboys) and the music styling known as Bebop, a form of Jazz. It also refers to the formless wandering nature of the profession, and a linguistic pun with the name of the ship they travel on being named The Bebop and all that stuff.

But you're not meant to put too much thought into the name, as basically it only exists because you gotta call the thing SOMETHING. 

An aside, if you're interested in this show and haven't gotten the DVDs yet, do so soon. Bandai Entertainment has decided that the American home video market sucks rocks (it was making money but not SUPER GIANT STREETS OF GOLD money and the current weak US Dollar doesn't help any) and isn't worth dealing with anymore, so they've folded their tent, picked up their toys and gone home. Product such as Cowboy Bebop is going to vanish as stock dwindles. It's not to panic level yet, but I wouldn't wait 6 months, dig?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

starlord said:


> I checked the web sites out, the 1st one I could not fine it, but I was unable to view all the pages. the 2nd one I've never seen it, but I did ook mark the two sites.
> 
> On about the 3rd page of the 1st site, I found this: Revell 1/72 Arado ar.555 aircraft some kind of bomber only I've never seen that one.


The Ar 555 was one of Germany's proposals for a jet bomber at the end of WWII. It was never built, but it was into the design stages when the war ended. What Revell makes is a "what if" model of what it may have looked like.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Modelman Tom reviewed two Bebop kits on youtube..............
Looks like it's still around.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never seen those kits, but as I live in a town with no hobby shops and it's 13 miles to the town that has one, it's no wonder I've not seen them. as for the kit haveing the way to build it all in Japanese, I've built a few small models that are that way. My small yamaot is the same.
"Cartoon Network used to run the show in their nighttime Adult Swim " that is where I see it, it comes on just before "Big O".


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

"Cartoon Network used to run the show in their nighttime Adult Swim programming block,"
I watch that block of anime every saturday night and cowboy bebop runs just before " Big O" which I like the best.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

machgo said:


> I've heard of Cowboy Bebop, but have never seen it. Those vehicles look very cool though--especially the Swordfish!


to bad that you do't get the cartoon network, every starday night they play a group of shows, cowboy BEBOP is at 11:30pm with "BIG O" after it. I watch all of them.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this a another one of the swordfish rocket, I got it off the t.v. screen hast night. not grate, but it's the bet I could do with the canon 620 I have.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

There have been several models / collectibles done of the spacecraft seen in Bebop:

http://www.collectiondx.com/toy_review/2009/px05_cowboy_bebop_sword_fish_ii

More, scroll half-way down page:
http://www.jazzmess.com/merch/figs/index.html

Just about all of these are out-of-production - scratch-building them would be cheaper.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have the Swordfish, and would love to have the Bebop model kit, if they had put one out, so, I will have to do with the paper one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I watched the show this last weekend but they didn't show any of the ships this time. all I was able to get a photo of is


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can watch my DVDs.....anytime.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I watch mine often!

Oh, and, Google-image search "Faye Valentine Wallpaper." You won't be sorry.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread got me to watch the series again. Toys in the Attic is next.  

The complete soundtrack list was the only music i listened to for the better part of 5yrs. Kanno-san and the Seatbelts just blow me away! Search youtube for the music, there is still likely a live concert of theirs on there. Like the Faye wallpapers, you won't be disappointed.

Lately, I've been stuck on the Ergo Proxy soundtrack for the better part of the last 2yrs, another top notch anime. Throw in Ghost in the Shell and that's my top 3 anime series.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Oh, and, Google-image search "Faye Valentine Wallpaper." You won't be sorry.


Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yoko Kanno's soundtrack for _Wolf's Rain_ is also quite awesome. The anime itself is beautiful, but... pretty odd.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Model Man said:


> This thread got me to watch the series again. Toys in the Attic is next.
> 
> The complete soundtrack list was the only music i listened to for the better part of 5yrs. Kanno-san and the Seatbelts just blow me away! Search youtube for the music, there is still likely a live concert of theirs on there. Like the Faye wallpapers, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Lately, I've been stuck on the Ergo Proxy soundtrack for the better part of the last 2yrs, another top notch anime. Throw in Ghost in the Shell and that's my top 3 anime series.


Just after "Big O" goes off the air , Ghost in the Shell comes on.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop is still my favorite anime series of all time. It has amazing characters, dynamics and closure to just about every major player by the end credits. 

Oh, and the best soundtrack which I still have in rotation :thumbsup: 



John P said:


> Yoko Kanno's soundtrack for _Wolf's Rain_ is also quite awesome. The anime itself is beautiful, but... pretty odd.


I think I own a copy of every Yoko Kanno soundtrack between 1990-2003. I really love her work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have no problem calling her a musical genius.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Heavy Metal Queen:thumbsup:

What? I can't hear what you said!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

John P said:


> I have no problem calling her a musical genius.


Ditto.





This is one band I wish I could travel back in time to see! 
Seeing them 'live' really unleashes the true fury.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> I watch mine often!
> 
> Oh, and, Google-image search "Faye Valentine Wallpaper." You won't be sorry.


Artist envisions her much healthier than the cartoon.........


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I did lave a photo of two anime type ships, only after I edited it only the fist showed up. the one that was loast was one that had been built and it was the swordfish, this is what was left after the photo was edited. If I can find the photo.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

John P said:


> Yoko Kanno's soundtrack for _Wolf's Rain_ is also quite awesome. The anime itself is beautiful, but... pretty odd.



I think I'm gonna start watching this show!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^ I found Wolf's Rain pretty confusing, but I suspect it was becuase I watched each disk as it came out, with long gaps between. Maybe if I watched an ep a day for a while it might seem less convoluted.

Then again, it ain't unusual for an anime to be have a confusing plot.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

tonight it will be on as this is the night for all the shows that come on after the kids are off. 
tonights is named "Heavy Metal Queens" and is dated for 2001.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I think V.T. stands for Very Terrific. Do I win?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll not see it anymore on Direct.t.v. as last night the shows where changed, now there is one called "OutlawStar" in the time slowt. the only two that didn't get changed where Blach, and Big O.


----------

